# i7 OC Trouble



## Akinesis (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey folks,

On my previous machine I use to overclock the processor with a one-click through the BIOS. It was easy and worked. I thought I would be able to do the same with my new PC. I have had it for about 18 months now, and haven't decided to overclock it until now. I went through the BIOS as before and saw the 'Turbo50' option. I tried this, but I got a BSOD. I reset the BIOS, restarted and all was fine. So I went back into the BIOS and tried the EZ OC. Again, BSOD. I delved into the Forums to try and find a solution, which resulted me in OC the memory as well as the processor. This time the computer simply would not boot and I had to reset the BIOS 

I suppose my question is: can my computer even be OC'd? I've read the stickies so I've pulled apart my computer and downloaded software - here are my specs:

Specs:

- Win7 (64)
- RAM: Patriot 4G x2 (PSD34G13332 and PSD34G13332/H) DDR3_1333 667MHz
- Motherbaord: ASrock H55M-LE (BIOS P1-80)
- Processor: Intel(R) Core i7 [email protected] 2.93GHz (64bit)
- GPU: NVidia GeForce GTX570 1GB (Twin Frozer III version)
- PSU: G7 - Power Extreme 780W


Cooling Fans:

- Side: x2 4"
- Front: x1 4", x3 2"
- Back: x1 3" (extract)
- Internal: all stock fans (x1 Proc, x2 GPU, x1 PSU)


Temp:

Idle
- GPU-----53C
- System--42C
- CPU-----78C
- Cores----52C

Load
- GPU-----55C
- System--38C
- CPU-----71C
- Cores----98C <--- this normal? :huh:

The main reason for wanting to Overclock is because I have just bought FSX. I've read that i7's are easily OC to around 4.5GHz?

I hope I have provided enough information. I'm sat at my computer, so if you need more then just fire it in and I'll get onto it!

Many thanks in advance

Edit: After downloading the program for temp monitoring, I have already discovered that my computer may be running a wee bit hot :sad: I am already looking into better fans!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It "should" accept an OC but any OC needs to be done manually and gradually through the Bios and not with any built in apps. 
I don't use any AsRock Mobo's so I don't know what the "Turbo50" option actually does but most built in OC's give a very small boost. If you get BSOD's using that app then you certainly won't be able to do any proper OC'ing.
No two PC's will OC the same regardless of their similarities.
First and foremost, you need a better quality PSU!
You need an aftermarket CPU heatsink/fan before attempting any OC.
Frankly, there should be no need to OC the CPU and little will be gained other than benchmarks scores and voiding warranties.
I would also suggest disconnecting any side mount fans, they commonly cause turbulence inside the case and disrupt the desired front to rear air flow.


----------



## Akinesis (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

I hadn't really considered a turbulence problem using side-fans. I will switch them off and watch what difference it makes! Turbo50 is supposed to give a one-click 50% boost. EZ OC gives options for a 10-50% boost.

The G7 PSU was an after market purchase, so I'm annoyed that it's not quality. I will look into a new one of them as well as a CPU heat sink in fan.

For information, I reapplied some thermal paste and uprated the front fan, so now the CPU and Core temps have improved dramitically:

Idle
- GPU-----47C
- System--34C
- CPU-----36C
- Cores----38C

Load
- GPU-----51C
- System--38C
- CPU-----55C
- Cores----72C


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Most BIOSes today have an auto overclock option like your previous board had but these tend to be small overclocks and usually they have predefined voltage increase which is usually more than what you actually need.

Overclocking properly is done through the bios manually.


----------

